# Calf #3 - another little bull calf



## steffpeck (Apr 6, 2009)

We woke up this morning to find that Antero had delivered her calf during the night.  She had a little black bull calf.  He appears to be doing really well.


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 6, 2009)

He sure does, all nice and shiny and cute!


----------



## Farmer Kitty (Apr 6, 2009)

He's cute!


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 6, 2009)

he is a nice shiney bull calf.


----------



## steffpeck (Apr 6, 2009)

Does being "shiny" mean anything in particular?


----------



## wynedot55 (Apr 6, 2009)

no just means he is a goodlooking calf.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 6, 2009)

Beautiful boy!


----------



## steffpeck (Apr 6, 2009)

Thanks!    He is from our best cow, as far as the standard goes.


----------



## GrassFarmerGalloway (Apr 6, 2009)

I can see why!  Lovely conformation.  He looks so spindly and cute...


----------



## WildRoseBeef (Apr 6, 2009)

A nice shiny coat means he's very healthy!


----------



## PoultryScienceAggie (Apr 6, 2009)

Very darling! I always love seeing pictures of the babies!


----------



## laughingllama75 (Apr 14, 2009)

Oh, how cute! are you going to keep this one for a herd sire, or beef him out? Probably too soon to tell anyway. How tall is he? sorry so many questions, LOL. thanks for sharing!


----------

